
Battleship - striking
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/december32011/index.html
======
masonic
Their ruleset differs from other implementations I've seen.

In the original Milton Bradley rules, a player must confirm a sinkage upon the
fatal hit on any ship.

Also, in the print version in newspapers (e.g. in the bimonthly Puzzle Brainia
insert), ships are not allowed to touch (which makes sense, since that can't
happen on the open ocean).

